
France to require suspects to disclose usernames, steep penalties for forgetting - Sir_Cmpwn
https://gist.github.com/SirCmpwn/5079c907eaa63da7629b1f534246bcbb#france-will-require-disclosure-of-usernames-45000-3-years-jail-for-forgetting
======
Cozumel
>One forgotten ID, three years in prison and 45,000 euros in fines

What if you don't have an account to start with? Not having an account would
be the same as 'forgetting' your username.

